# Sos! Help!



## CharlieD (Feb 20, 2011)

I was cleaning up some of my subscription and by mistake I deleted threads I wanted to keep and instead kept threads I wanted to delete. Is there anything that can be done to restore them. Those were really important threads for me with some good recipes. 
Ah, I also some how deleted all of mine Favorite threads, it is a disaster. I'm going to cry right now.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello, anybody out there?


----------



## Alix (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm here Charlie, but I can't help. Hit Contact Us at the bottom and request Tech help.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Alix, I did. I am so mad at my self, I cannot believe I did that.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 20, 2011)

Are they ever going to respond? I am so upset over this whole ordeal.


----------



## Alix (Feb 20, 2011)

Charlie, they are all volunteers too so their schedules can be pretty nutty. Are most of the threads you want threads that you started? If they are, click on your user name and click Threads Started By and you should be able to find most of them. 

Sorry Charlie, I know how frustrating that can be.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Alix, unfortunately most of them were not my threads. And even the threads I participated in only go to like couple of years ago. Sadest thing is that I only noticed few names of threads before I realised I clicked "delete". I could have tried to search for them. What was the strange the it was List of subscriptions but it also deleted few favorites threads that I had, and that I do not think is right, one should not affect the other, maybe somebody can look into this. 
I am still very sad. What makes things worse our search engine is not really good. Like for example I was searching for my "ukrainian" threard and seach could not find it. Took me for ever to find it my self.


----------



## NAchef (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry, I agree the search is not very good. If I need to find something I will google the name I am searching for then add "discuss cooking" This works really good for me.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 23, 2011)

That sucks, Charlie.  Sorry to hear about it.  I'll confess I never even noticed you could save threads, though.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope you get them back!  GOOD LUCK

When I saw this post I thought you needed help with the food SOS


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 24, 2011)

Unfortunatelly doesn't look like I would. Nothing can be done. I can try and seach for threads, but I do not really even know how many threads I lost and which ones. Ok, maybe a couple or a few, but not all.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2011)

NAchef said:


> Sorry, I agree the search is not very good. If I need to find something I will google the name I am searching for then add "discuss cooking" This works really good for me.




There is a Google search at the top of the DC pages, on the right that will search Discuss Cooking.  No need to write out DC at all.  It's a search of the Discuss Cooking forums.  

Another tool I use is to go to my subscribed posts in User CP, and use CNTL+F to find a word I know is in the title.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 24, 2011)

You might be able to system restore back past the deletion, and, if it works, you would be back where you started


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 24, 2011)

I am afraid it is too late for that Jim. I wish i had your advise when it first happened.

And as far as search, Z, what do you mean by "Google search"


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm  not sure why it would be too late.  You can restore back to any point in the restore database.  I am no computer expert, but I have had a fair amount of luck in restoring a computer.  At any rate, it can't hurt, you can always undo a restore.


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> I'm  not sure why it would be too late.  You can restore back to any point in the restore database.  I am no computer expert, but I have had a fair amount of luck in restoring a computer.  At any rate, it can't hurt, you can always undo a restore.



Jim, he can only restore his computer. That will not affect any settings here at DC. There is no system restore to recover things here.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 24, 2011)

Alix, 

If he ran an Advanced Search using his name would that not return all the post that he made?  From there he could find the names of all the threads he had subscribed to. It would take time and I THINK it can be done.


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2011)

Dave, I suggested a similar search (click on user name and then Find all posts by...) Charlie says there are some threads that were not his. I think he is SOL. So sorry about this Charlie.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> I am afraid it is too late for that Jim. I wish i had your advise when it first happened.
> 
> And as far as search, Z, what do you mean by "Google search"



At the top right of the page of the DC site is the "Google search".  It is on the same line as "Discuss Cooking; Discuss Life" which is on the left side.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 24, 2011)

Ah, I see now. I was using v1.1 and it is not there, but now that I switched to v2.0 I see it.

And Dave, most of the threads I kept were not mine. My recipes I store in the pc, but others not.

I really think there should be a way to save threads to a "favorite" (let's call it favorite folder that is not related to subscription folder. Hey administration can you please look into it. 
Really how else can you keep threads we like.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Ah, I see now. I was using v1.1 and it is not there, but now that I switched to v2.0 I see it.
> 
> And Dave, most of the threads I kept were not mine. My recipes I store in the pc, but others not.
> 
> ...



I concur, it would be really, really, nice to keep all my "favorites" together to go through and try ones I'd like to make instead of hunting (and hunting).  I find myself printing them out and ending up with too many.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 28, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I concur, it would be really, really, nice to keep all my "favorites" together to go through and try ones I'd like to make instead of hunting (and hunting). I find myself printing them out and ending up with too many.


I am talking about the whole thread, the discussion it self could be more help than a recipe, and how can you print the whole thread, it is not realistic. We do have a "favorite folder here, but it is directly conected to thread subscription and if you delete subscription you loose the favorits, as I unfortunately found out the hard way. 

Administrators and moderators, please look into this. There must be a way to create a favorite folder where a person could put his/hers threads that we want to keep, not just a subscription, those will come and go, and most of the I (I'm sure I am not alone) do not care about it. But there are some threads that are just too good to let go.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 28, 2011)

Charlie, 

You can always go to the first page of the thread and then add that to your browser's favorites / bookmarks and organize them on your computer.  You can also backup your bookmark file off your computer for safe keeping.  Just a thought.


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2011)

Charlie, we'll look into it. 

Another way to keep track of them is to send yourself a PM with a link to each favorite. You can consolidate the links into one PM and keep it forever.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, but that is exactly what i am trying to avoid. I do not want anything saved on my PC. What it crusehed. I do not want to send any pm's to my self because the pm box is limited anyways.

We have "favorits" folder here already. All the powers that be have to do is to make sure that it is not going to get deleted if a person delets subscription to a thread. It should be ndependent. Pretty much every forum I belong to has one or anopther form of "favorits" where you can save and keep your favorite, no pan intended, threads. I do not understand how it all works, but if everybody else has it, then it cannot be that dificult to do.


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2011)

Charlie, I don't know what favorites folder you mean on DC. We don't have one that I know about. If you mean the subscription service, I do get that. 

You only need to have one PM with many links in it. I know your PM space is limited, but I think you can likely afford space for one PM. 

Again, we'll look at a Favorites link for you.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 28, 2011)

Now I do not know what you are talking about. How can you have many different links in one PM?

As far as Favorites goes. When you go to click on "Submit Reply" you have an option of change "Notification Type" and/or right next to it "Folder". If you click on the "down arrow" there is an option of "Subscription" or "Favorites". In parenthesis it tells you how many you have in either one. You can choose one you want. 

I had bunch of threads in “Favorites” but they got deleted alone with “Subscriptions”.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 28, 2011)

On many of the newsletter sites I subscribe to have a "Recipe Box".  It is what I'm thinking of, unfortunately it only works for that site (such as Bisquick, Kraft, etc.  


If DC had one of those it would be most helpful.

I just realized though, I can put links in a Works document.  Hmmm.


----------



## Alix (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Charlie, thanks for explaining that to me. I don't use the subscriptions so I haven't explored that at all.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 2, 2011)

You are welcome, not a problem. But what do you mean you do not use subscription? You mean you purposly choose not to subscribe every time you post?
Wow, you're good, I'd simply forget to check that option every time.


----------



## Alix (Mar 3, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> You are welcome, not a problem. But what do you mean you do not use subscription? You mean you purposly choose not to subscribe every time you post?
> Wow, you're good, I'd simply forget to check that option every time.




That's correct Charlie, no subscriptions. I have my profile set up to not subscribe to every thread I visit. (User Profile - No Subscription) I only have possibly 2 subscriptions. I don't need to check or uncheck anything unless I choose to subscribe. I visit so many different threads in a day my box would be completely full and unmanageable.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 3, 2011)

Make sense. My problem is I will never remember where and what thread I replied to if I do not subscribe.


----------

